

Patient in New York City Tests Positive for Ebola - cmrivers
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/10/24/nyregion/craig-spencer-is-tested-for-ebola-virus-at-bellevue-hospital-in-new-york-city.html

======
001sky
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8501530](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8501530)

